#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Farming & Gardening In Thailand >  >  > Thailands National Parks >  >  Surat Thani - Kaeng Krung National Park

## dirtydog

*Kaeng Krung National Park*

*Surat Thani*

* General Information*

Kaeng Krung National Park, in Thachana District, Chaiya District, Thachang District, and Wipawadi District, Surat Thani Province, consists of forest and complicated mountain range which is the source of rivers for people in Surat Thani Province and Chumpon province, and has many nice places suitable for recreation such as waterfalls, streams, hot-water pond and mountains. The area has beautiful sceneries, and is about 541 squares kilometers or 338,125 Rai. The Royal Forest Department has proclaimed it to be a national park on December 4, 1990.




* Geography*

The area consists of two-complicated mountain ranges lying north and south. A valley between two mountain ranges is the source of Luangsuan River in the north, and Klongyan Canal in the south. The highest mountain is 849 meters above sea level. Most of the area is soil-mountain which has tin be an important and valuable mineral.

* Climate*

Most of the area is rain forest so that causes rain all the year round and the temperature is quite cold.

* Flora and Fauna*

There are economically valuable plants such as Lumpor (a kind of Leguminosae), champak and many kinds of Yang. The lower plants are, generally, fern and many kinds of climber which make the area is thick forest.
The animals found are wild elephant, tiger, bear, seladang, banteng, tapir, gibbon, monkey, langur, barking deer, deer, wild boar, stump-tailed monkey, banned langur, amphibian, and many kinds of bird such as bulbul, helmeted hornbill, crow-billed drongo, Asian fairy-bluebird.

----------

